# Ear powder? Anyone know of this?



## poiuytrewq (22 September 2016)

I was interested reading a thread either here or on a dog page on FB about a powder to put in the ears of dogs prone to yucky ears. Several people swore by it!
Does anyone know what it might be? I think it's a kind of old school product. 
My dog has stuff from the vets, a liquid that when his ears are horrible I have to put in, massage then wipe out. This is his very very worst nightmare come true! Another option would be good!


----------



## gunnergundog (22 September 2016)

Thornit I guess.  http://www.thornitearpowder.com/


----------



## flurrydor (22 September 2016)

Thornit is brilliant stuff. Keeps my labrador's ears nice and clean. Easy to use and smells great. Wouldn't be without it.


----------



## poiuytrewq (22 September 2016)

Yes! That's the stuff. Thankyou.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (22 September 2016)

I spent a fortune with my vets trying unsuccessfully to get on top of my young labrador's ear mite problem. Someone suggested we try Thornit's powder. It was like a miracle cure and couldn't believe my vet claimed to not ever have heard of it, she was far happier to keep selling us extremely expensive chemicals for the rest of the poor dog's life. Now we just tend to do it once a month or so, unless she seems a bit scratchy and then we do it sooner.


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 September 2016)

I don't know if mites are our problem. The vets never mentioned mites but the liquid they give me doesn't do a lot and as I said really upsets him! 
Just got the powder today and have done the first dose. So much easier and my dog still likes me &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## SusieT (24 September 2016)

have to say I wouldn't put anything down a diseased ear that I hadn't run past my vet.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (24 September 2016)

SusieT said:



			have to say I wouldn't put anything down a diseased ear that I hadn't run past my vet.
		
Click to expand...

Well normally I would agree in principle with your viewpoint. But I have to say, having thoroughly researched the content and possible side effects of Thornit Powder and all the various chemical drugs my vet had given me to unsuccessfully treat the issue, I have to say that Thornits definitely came out of the research with a far better safety rating than the drug company chemicals did!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 September 2016)

I honestly believe we'd have major issues if we hadn't discovered Thornit. Any time Zak gets a sticky ear, this stuff solves it. It's amazing. He's had his head virtually dragging on the floor on Monday, 2 days later he was almost back to normal.


----------



## poiuytrewq (26 September 2016)

I've given one dose and the difference! Wow!  He's so much less bothered, his ears are clean and the smell is gone. 
Could be the best £8 I have ever spent. I read it can be good on sore skin aswell so am going to try his itchy tummy patch. 
Really thrilled


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 September 2016)

On sore skin, if it's wet, try athletes foot powder.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 September 2016)

I've not seen this before but a bit confused by the instructions 'put onto inner ear avoiding ear hole'. so you put it around earhole then?


----------



## Keenjean (26 September 2016)

Basically you put it on the ear to let it drop down into the hole - I put on it 3/4 of the way down the ear so it then falls into the ear and works it's magic! Amazing stuff, used it on my frenchie and patterdale with incredible results


----------



## poiuytrewq (27 September 2016)

cinnamontoast said:



			On sore skin, if it's wet, try athletes foot powder.
		
Click to expand...

Really?! Never heard that either. It's not wet, it's slightly like eczema, it has been wet in the past though so will bear this in mind. 
Again the vet route is Malasab shampoo which yes is great but this is such a strange little dog, you do something he dislikes or that worries him and he's actually nervous after! 
Shampooing his tummy is absolutely one of these things &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 September 2016)

Brig was covered in hotspots at one point, athletes foot powder totally sorted them.


----------



## poiuytrewq (28 September 2016)

cinnamontoast said:



			Brig was covered in hotspots at one point, athletes foot powder totally sorted them.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know the cause? I know every it's unlikely to be the same but I'm trying to try all different feeds etc thinking its allergy related. Not getting very far though. 
He's not bad and if your not looking for patches it's not obvious but they are obviously irritating for him.


----------

